# Pennsylvania U.S.A. weather



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

_Hello all _
*How is the weather in PA? For those in PA. USA.*
_Some weather web sites:_

www.weather.com

www.wunderground.com

www.weatherbug.com

_Does any1 else has a weather web site to share?_

ussmileyflag


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Now through 11:30 AM EST December 07, 2011 for 15857
Light rain or wet snow will push northward into the area this morning. Temperatures in the mid to upper 30s will remain steady or slowly fall through the day...as colder air filters into the region. 
Today 
Cloudy. A chance of rain...drizzle and snow this morning... Then snow likely with rain this afternoon. Total snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches. Cooler. Near steady temperature in the mid 30s. Northwest winds around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation 90 percent. 
Tonight 
Mostly cloudy. A chance of snow in the evening. Cooler with lows in the mid 20s. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph with gusts up to 25 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent. 
Thursday 
Mostly cloudy in the morning...then becoming partly sunny. Highs in the mid 30s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Thursday Night 
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the mid 20s. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph. 
Friday 
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 30s. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph. 
Friday Night 
Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow showers. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Saturday 
Mostly cloudy with a chance of snow showers in the morning...then partly sunny in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 20s. Chance of snow 50 percent. 
Saturday Night 
Partly cloudy. Lows 15 to 20. 
Sunday 
Sunny. Highs in the lower 30s. 
Sunday Night 
Mostly clear. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Monday 
Mostly sunny. Highs in the upper 30s. 
Monday Night 
Partly cloudy. Lows in the mid 20s. 
Tuesday 
Partly sunny. Highs in the upper 30s


----------



## SnowplowingLady (Nov 23, 2009)

National Weather Service Enhanced Radar Image Loop
http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=PBZ&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes


----------

